

Jehovah's Witnesses App Garners over 9 thousand 5 star reviews in just one day - obiefernandez
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jw-library/id672417831?mt=8

======
MaysonL
Slight exaggeration: according to iTunes, it has 552 5-star reviews at
present. [http://imgur.com/dGDk3CG](http://imgur.com/dGDk3CG)

